# Howdy



## Silverwing (Jul 6, 2006)

I've learned in the martial arts that when someone who outranks you tells you to do something, you do it, so here i am saying hello like the forums say to.  I have trained for six and a half years in Tang Soo Do and have achieved Cho Dan Bo (Dark Blue belt).  I stumbled accross this site while trying to research martial arts to begin training in a second art and liked the site and so here I am.


----------



## MJS (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

Even though most of us subscribe to the "follow the higher ranked person's instructions" philosophy in the dojo / dojang, everyone's opinions here are usually welcome.  Everyone has something to contribute, regardless of rank / experience.  Experts can share their experiences, beginners can give valuable insights into matters that many of us may have forgotten over the years, and so forth.  

We look forward to your posts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2006)

Enjoy the board and Welcome

~Tess


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..As* Grenadier *" Everybody has something to contribute." As one of my Instructors is fond of saying "Nobody knows EVERYTHING, but everybody knows SOMETHING...


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 6, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

HI! :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Silverwing!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 7, 2006)

Silverwing said:
			
		

> I've learned in the martial arts that when someone who outranks you tells you to do something, you do it...


Excellent attitude, now fetch me a beer. :uhyeah:



Oh, and welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2006)

Silverwing said:
			
		

> when someone who outranks you tells you to do something, you do it


 
Only if you're in the Armed Forces or a Prospect for an MC club..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## IMP (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been in TSD for three years and haven't heard of Cho Dan Bo. Either way, welcome!

Ian


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Silverwing said:
			
		

> I've learned in the martial arts that when someone who outranks you tells you to do something, you do it, so here i am saying hello like the forums say to. I have trained for six and a half years in Tang Soo Do and have achieved Cho Dan Bo (Dark Blue belt). I stumbled accross this site while trying to research martial arts to begin training in a second art and liked the site and so here I am.


 
Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

